# Shots of lenses/bodies



## Foxx (Dec 29, 2011)

Who else enjoys meta-photography? 

Sometimes the glass just looks so sexy and I can't help but taking pictures of the stuff that helps me take pictures.

Please feel free to share your shots too!


----------



## DCMoney (Dec 29, 2011)

Picture taken when I was selling my Canon 18-200mm, now I see where I should have done things differently and makes me wish I could do a re-shoot.


----------



## LungFish (Dec 29, 2011)

The back end of a Sigma 150-500




Lens Mount by clavain1, on Flickr


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 29, 2011)

10041105 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## DCMoney (Dec 29, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> 10041105 by J E, on Flickr



Love the reflections from the table top and the lens.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks.  The surface is a sheet of stainless steel.


----------



## Crollo (Dec 29, 2011)

(Observant users may notice something wrong here.)


----------



## Bo4key (Dec 29, 2011)

Love the line across the image in OP's post that basically shows how shallow the DOF actually is yet he manages to get the entire subject in focus. 

Nice capture OP!


----------



## Frequency (Dec 30, 2011)

Foxx said:


> Who else enjoys meta-photography?
> 
> Sometimes the glass just looks so sexy and I can't help but taking pictures of the stuff that helps me take pictures.
> 
> Please feel free to share your shots too!



i do really like this image... i would name this "The Ghost and the Lens"

Regards to you and others who shared their images


----------

